# smallie and saugeyes



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

hit the muskingum this morning and caught this 20.75" smallmouth. this is my biggest smallmouth of the year. this picture dont do justice to this fish. my camera batteries were dead so i had to use my phone. went to a local dam and got these 2 saugeyes(17.5 and 21.5"). caught the bigger one on my sway bar swimbait in chartuse and peral. this cold weather will get the saugeyes going


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

My 2 favorites together cool...figured rivers would be way up and muddy still...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Way to whack'em Foxbites. Nice smallie!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

thats a nice smallie, and good to hear those hand pours are producing!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great looking eyes! and smallie! And glad you got some on ur own swims!
I did not see those on ur website? Did i miss them?


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

NICE BASS! Congrats!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats on some very nice fish. The smallie is a beauty.


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

foxbites or anyone else...im not trying to steal any secret spots or anything, but im a student at OU, and always hear about the great fishing in the muskingham river and walhonding river...i was wondering if you had any suggestions on where to go if i was to drive up for a day of fishing. i like targeting smallies and eyes, especially with this cooler weather. any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello foxbites, Nice fish!
I usually fish around Dresden but never do that good!.

Anyway,,, is there better access & fishing at the Zanesville Dam or Ellis Dam?
Is that a boat launch at Ellis?



(When we fish the NewCumberland WV dam we have to walk like .9mi!! SUCKS!)


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

doboy, yes that is a ramp at ellis and you have to be careful becuse it is shallow. there is a ramp at putnam landing just below the y bridge and again you have to be careful getting to the dam there also. i know a few guys that have lost lower units and holes in there boats trying to get to the dam there at the y bridge. i just bank fish there. just stick to the dresden pool, its better 
ou pilot, the best way to fish the muskingum river is out of a boat. bank fishing is limited. mohawk dam is the best shore fishing spot on the walhonding. That is just west of warsaw on 36. good pike, smallmouth, and saugeye fishing there. and catfishing also. i caught a small perch there last fall. both rivers are high and muddy right now


----------

